# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نرفتن رتبه هاي زير هزار تجربي به ٣ رشته اصلي

## Mehran123

اگه كسي رو سراغ دارين كه با رتبه خيلي خوبي كه ميتونسته پزشكي و دندون قبول شه رشته هاي ديگه مثل فيزيو و بينايي سنجي رفته بگين.

----------


## 19pf

> اگه كسي رو سراغ دارين كه با رتبه خيلي خوبي كه ميتونسته پزشكي و دندون قبول شه رشته هاي ديگه مثل فيزيو و بينايي سنجي رفته بگين.


فقط یکبار که داشتم کارنامه های سال های قبل رو نگاه میکردم دیدم یکی که رتبه اش به دارو میخورد اما فیزیوتراپی تهران رفته بود البته فقط همون یکبار

----------


## Neo.Healer

تا الان نه
اما احتمالا از ۵_۱۰ سال بعد بخاطر نیمه اشباع شدن پزشکی شاهدش باشیم

----------


## milad475

اکثرن زیر هزار تجربی همون 3 رشته اصلی رو میرن دیگ...

----------


## Mehran123

> اکثرن زیر هزار تجربی همون 3 رشته اصلی رو میرن دیگ...


اخه يكي مثلا ١٠٠٠ بياره ولي از پزشكي بدش بياد بايد چي كنه؟

----------


## Mehran123

> تا الان نه
> اما احتمالا از ۵_۱۰ سال بعد بخاطر نیمه اشباع شدن پزشکی شاهدش باشیم


اره منم همينو ميگم يني زماني كه ما پزشك شيم پزشكي نيمه اشباع ميشه تقريبا پس بهتره از الان به فكر رشته هاي ديگه باشيم تا اينكه چند سال بعد پشيمون شيم
البته اونايي كه بدون علاقه ميرن

----------


## 19pf

> اخه يكي مثلا ١٠٠٠ بياره ولي از پزشكي بدش بياد بايد چي كنه؟


دندون - دارو فیزیو - دام

----------


## MOAZIZ

معلم زیست ما رتبه 272 اورده بود

----------


## Mehran123

> دندون - دارو فیزیو - دام


من كه نه تو گزينه ٢ نه تو قلم كسيو نديدم با ١٠٠٠ بره فيزيو

----------


## 19pf

> معلم زیست ما رتبه 272 اورده بود


پزشکی خونده بود ؟ 
آخه ما تو شهرمون یه دبیر کنکوری زیست داریم که پزشکه

----------


## MOAZIZ

> پزشکی خونده بود ؟ 
> آخه ما تو شهرمون یه دبیر کنکوری زیست داریم که پزشکه



نه دبیری خونده

----------


## 19pf

> من كه نه تو گزينه ٢ نه تو قلم كسيو نديدم با ١٠٠٠ بره فيزيو


مطمعن 100 درصد هستم که یبار که داشتم کارنامه ها رو بررسی میکردم یه اینطور چیزی دیدم البته رتبش به پزشکی و دندان نمی خورد فقط به دارو شهرهای دور ولی دولتی میخورد فکر کنم حدودای 1500 یا 1600 بود اما سال کنکورش رو دقیق یادم نمیاد

----------


## Misto

خب مگه مغز خر خورده با این رتبه پاشه بره مثلا بینایی سنجی  ؟؟؟؟ 
من که تا حالا ندیدم  :Yahoo (31): هرکی هم همچین کنه فقط خراب کرده حاجی خراب

----------


## 19pf

> خب مگه مغز خر خورده با این رتبه پاشه بره مثلا بینایی سنجی  ؟؟؟؟ 
> من که تا حالا ندیدم هرکی هم همچین کنه فقط خراب کرده حاجی خراب


 
 من موندم طرف اصلا چرا داره کنکور تجربی میده و بعد انقدر درس میخونه که رتبه اش به یکی از سه رشته تاپ بخوره ؟ :Yahoo (35): 
اگه بینایی سنجی یا فیزیو میخوا د خب در همون حد بخونه

----------


## Narvan

> معلم زیست ما رتبه 272 اورده بود


اتفاقا ما هم یه معلم زیست داشتیم رتبش 3رقمی شده بود یادم نیس حالا چند بود
ولی خودش میگفت موقع انتخاب رشته مثل اینکه کدرشته رو اشتباه وارد کرده بوده یا جابجا وارد کرده بوده نمیدونم
خلاصه که شد دبیر زیست

----------


## hmiid.r

> من موندم طرف اصلا چرا داره کنکور تجربی میده و بعد انقدر درس میخونه که رتبه اش به یکی از سه رشته تاپ بخوره ؟
> اگه بینایی سنجی یا فیزیو میخوا د خب در همون حد بخونه


باید در حد اونا تلاش کنی که بتونی بری فیزیو !!!

----------


## 19pf

> باید در حد اونا تلاش کنی که بتونی بری فیزیو !!!


تا اونجایی که میدونم فیزیو رو میشه با 2500 هم رفت اما اون سه تا رتبه زیر 1300 منطقه دو میخوان ( بقیه مناطق رو نمیدونم )

----------


## hmiid.r

> تا اونجایی که میدونم فیزیو رو میشه با 2500 هم رفت اما اون سه تا رتبه زیر 1300 منطقه دو میخوان ( بقیه مناطق رو نمیدونم )


فیزیو هم قبولیش داره سخت میشه!

نه کی گفته زیر 1300 میخواد 
رفیق من امسال با 1700 منطقه دو پزشکی لرستان قبول شد!

----------


## Mehran123

> خب مگه مغز خر خورده با این رتبه پاشه بره مثلا بینایی سنجی  ؟؟؟؟ 
> من که تا حالا ندیدم هرکی هم همچین کنه فقط خراب کرده حاجی خراب


بينايي فقط ٤ ساله درامدشم از پزشك عمومي بيشتره و به علت اشباع شدن رشته هاي دارو و دندون ميتونه با اون ها هم برابري كنه

----------


## Mehran123

> من موندم طرف اصلا چرا داره کنکور تجربی میده و بعد انقدر درس میخونه که رتبه اش به یکی از سه رشته تاپ بخوره ؟
> اگه بینایی سنجی یا فیزیو میخوا د خب در همون حد بخونه


با توجه به سختي قبولي در كنكور هاي چند سال اخير براي قبولي رشته اي حتي مثل بينايي بايد تمام توانتو بزاري و ممكنه رتبت زير هزارم بشه

----------


## yashar.b

الان مثلن کسی ک فیزیو 4 تا دانشگاه تهران میخاد فقط نباید در حد پزشکی درس بخونه ینی ؟؟؟
باو الان با رتبه هایی ک فیزیو میگره هم پزشکی آزاد هم پردیس هم محروم و هم ارتش اینا راحت قبول میشی 
دیگه دارو ک جای خود دارد ، همون سراسریشم میشه راحت با همون رتبه قبول شد 
ی چیزی میگینااااا  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mehran123

راستش من خودم ميخام بينايي سنجي برم ولي ازمون قبلي گاج رتبم شد ١٠٠ كشور (فارغ تحصيلا) ولي ميترسم با همين روند پيش برم مثلا رتبم به پزشكي و دندون بخوره و بعد خانواده نزاره برم بينايي!!

----------


## yashar.b

> راستش من خودم ميخام بينايي سنجي برم ولي ازمون قبلي گاج رتبم شد ١٠٠ كشور (فارغ تحصيلا) ولي ميترسم با همين روند پيش برم مثلا رتبم به پزشكي و دندون بخوره و بعد خانواده نزاره برم بينايي!!


داداش دمت گرم واقعن ، مردمم ترس دارن ما هم ترس داریم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mehran123

> داداش دمت گرم واقعن ، مردمم ترس دارن ما هم ترس داریم


نع بابا من اون وري هم ترس دارم هفته پيش لاي كتابو باز نكردم يكسره فوتبال بودم اصن حسش نيست

----------


## YasharUR

با 200 منطقه 1 یا 2 تو این چند سال اخیر یکی رو اطلاع دارم که رفته فیزیو تهران

----------


## Ebrahim999

برو سايت كانون قبولي هاي زير ١٠٠٠ ٩٦ رو نگاه كن
كامل زده چي انتخاب كردن

----------


## 19pf

> راستش من خودم ميخام بينايي سنجي برم ولي ازمون قبلي گاج رتبم شد ١٠٠ كشور (فارغ تحصيلا) ولي ميترسم با همين روند پيش برم مثلا رتبم به پزشكي و دندون بخوره و بعد خانواده نزاره برم بينايي!!


تا آخرش همین جوری پیش برو بذار یه رتبه خوب بیاری و یه رشته و دانشگاه خوب برو  وقتی لایق  رشته های خوبی خب چرا نری واقعا میتونی پزشکی بخونی بعد تلاش کنی برای چشم پزشکی یا اصلا دندون بخون 
اصلا دانشگاه رو نیم سال دوم انتخاب کن 3 ماه وقت داری حسابی استراحت میکنی و بعد با انرژی زیاد دوباره درسا رو شروع میکنی 
نظرم اینه که بعد سه رشته تاپ اول به فیزیو- دام و اعضای مصنوعی فکر کنی ( البته نظرشخصی ) 
راستی چرا از پزشکی - دندان - دارو بدت میاد؟

----------


## 19pf

> فیزیو هم قبولیش داره سخت میشه!
> 
> نه کی گفته زیر 1300 میخواد 
> رفیق من امسال با 1700 منطقه دو پزشکی لرستان قبول شد!


واقعا مرسی نمیدونستم فکر می کردم زیر 1300 میخواد 
بهتر

----------


## Mehran123

> تا آخرش همین جوری پیش برو بذار یه رتبه خوب بیاری و یه رشته و دانشگاه خوب برو  وقتی لایق  رشته های خوبی خب چرا نری واقعا میتونی پزشکی بخونی بعد تلاش کنی برای چشم پزشکی یا اصلا دندون بخون 
> اصلا دانشگاه رو نیم سال دوم انتخاب کن 3 ماه وقت داری حسابی استراحت میکنی و بعد با انرژی زیاد دوباره درسا رو شروع میکنی 
> نظرم اینه که بعد سه رشته تاپ اول به فیزیو- دام و اعضای مصنوعی فکر کنی ( البته نظرشخصی ) 
> راستی چرا از پزشکی - دندان - دارو بدت میاد؟


ممنون
اخه حداقل ١٤ سال فقط بايد خوند ديگه

----------


## 19pf

> ممنون
> اخه حداقل ١٤ سال فقط بايد خوند ديگه


من بین گاج و گزینه موندم (البته برای سال آینده میخوام برم ) 
1-خواستم بپرسم گاج مثل گزینه بعد آزمون پاسخ نامه هارو میده یا مثل قلم چی چند روز بعد میده  :Yahoo (21): ؟
2- سوال های آزمونهای گاج چطوره ؟ بعضی ها میگن خوب نیست و سخته بعضی ها هم میگن نه مثل گزینه استاندارده نظر شما چیه ؟
3- آیا هر آزمون میشه به بودجه بندیش رسید ؟ ( سال سوم قلم میرفتم به برنامه نمی رسیدم سوالاشم اصلا خوب نبود به نظر من اما سال دوم که گزینه میرفتم خیلی خوب بود سوالاش استاندارد بود به درسمم کمک کرد اون سال نفر اول کلاس شده بودم )

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MOAZIZ


معلم زیست ما رتبه 272 اورده بود


معلم زیستتون یا همین سه تا رشته اصلی رو خونده از اونا رسیده به معلمی یا داره بهتون چرت میگه تا کارنامه کسی رو ندیدی باور نکن مخصوصا تو معلماو شو منایه کنکور_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ابته الان چهاررشته اصلیه فیزیو هم جز رشتههای توپه که باهر رتبه ای نمیشه رفت  کلی رتبه رنج هزار رو خورده ای دیدم که فیزیو زدن درضمن دارو شاید اشباع بشه ولی پزشکیو دندون نه مگه سالی چقدر پزشکی ورودی داره که اشباع بشه شما با این نفسیر که همه میخوان برن پزشکی نگاه میکنید مگرنه یکدرصده تجربی قبول میشن فقط باقیشون یا پیرا میرن یا میرن بدون کنکور رشته هایه ریاضی ریاضی هم که هزار ماشالا سالی بیس سی هزارتا از هرنوع مهندسی میگسیره درسته خوشبختانه اکثر رشته هایه علوم تجربی کنترل میشن و زیاد نمیگیرن جز چندتا رشته مثله پرستاری که خوب هنوز خیلی نیاز داره کشور  یچیز نورمیه_

----------


## _evil.girl

معلم شیمی من رتبه ش 800 بوده و فقط پزشکی کرمانشاه زده بعد دبیری شیمی با اختلاف یه نفرپزشکی کرمانشاه قبول نشده اومده دبیری

----------


## hamed_habibi

با رتبه 660منطقه سه بخدا میشه سه رشته اصلی خوند باهمین رتبه 660بومی تهران باشی پزشکی تهران یعنی شهر تهران همون دانشگاه ایران میاری اما رفته فیزیو خونده...فیزیو تراپی خوننده قطعا از دارو بهتره وقطعا از پزشکی بهتره چون گستردس شما پزشکی بخونی ک ی گفته قطعا متخصص میشی؟اما فیزیو بخونی از 5تا 20 25میتونی دربیاری وبه مرورو این رشته تاپ تر میشه

----------


## ali.asghar

_داوود پشت دری
896
منطقه 3
7
5
7
2
4
3
6
4
5
پرستاري - نيمسال اول
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي تبريز



منبع در سایت کانون رتبه های زیر 1000 /کنکور96 منطقه 3   /  اینم بگم درسته که رتبه های 800 به بالای منطقه 3 بینایی سنجی و گفتار در مانی وفیزیو  وازمایشگاه هم هست اما این دارو رو راحت میاورده /درس ها به ترتیب چند از 10 ادبیات /عربی /دینی /زبان خارجه /زمین /ریاضی /زیست/ فیزیک/ شیمی است_

----------


## hamed_habibi

با 1200 منطقه سه البته بوم یک میشه رفت پزشکی سمنان میشه رفت پزشکی اراک میشه رفت داروی دانشگاه بهشتی یا تهران میشه رفت دندون ازاد دندون راه دورتر شاید اما طرف فیزیو زده میخونه حتما دلیلی داشته فیزیو از پزشکی عمومی ودارو بهتر خواهد شد اما الان یکم عقب تره

----------

